# Can't detect IDE DVD-RW drive.

## Shum

The subject pretty much says it. I have an IDE DVD-RW drive in my box but I can't use it.

I know the drive works because I can boot off of it, but in Gentoo I get no indication that the drive exists; there are no /dev/sr* devices and fdisk -l doesn't list it. There's nothing in dmesg that seems to be talking about my drive.

I've followed the advice of a couple of other posts like this, I have CONFIG_PATA_AMD enabled in my kernel and I'm passing all-generic-ide as a kernel boot argument. Other than that, most of the advice I can find on google about getting optical drives working under Linux seems to be old and outdated.

Any suggestions/ideas wise internet people?

here is my .config

----------

## ultraincognito

Include module ide-cd at kernel.

----------

## VoidMage

 *ultraincognito wrote:*   

> Include module ide-cd at kernel.

 

Definitely don't do that.

Lets start  with 'lspci -k'.

----------

## DMoL

VoidMage,

I had an similar trouble (see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6398365-highlight-.html#6398365). The short answer is :

```
CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m 

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m 
```

----------

## Shum

Thanks for the replies  :Smile: 

I tried setting

```

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=y

```

but to no avail.

lspci -k gives

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a002

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 5

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 6

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIB (ICH10) LPC Interface Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller #1

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b002

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller #2

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b002

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68d8

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device e155

   Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

   Kernel modules: fglrx

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa60

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device aa60

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB368 IDE controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b000

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8168

   Kernel modules: r8168

```

So by the looks of it I don't have a driver for the JMicron IDE controller. I searched in menuconfig for JMicron and JMB368 but couldn't find anything.

Edit: Aha! Spoke too soon. CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON fixed all my woes. Weird, I didn't think PATA and IDE were related.

----------

